# Ebrodelta Herbst 2002



## siegerlaender (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo im neuen Jahr! #h 

Letztes Jahr im Herbst war ich eine Woche mit Willis Angelreisen/Chemnitz in Spanien am Ebrodelta. Da im gesamten Herbst/Winter meine Termine so eng gesetzt waren möchte ich jetzt, zur „sauren Gurkenzeit“, Euch  doch noch einige Zeilen dazu schreiben.
Es ging also, wie schon so oft mit meinem Audi  von  Siegen nach Chemnitz. Nach knapp 5 Stunden Fahrzeit kam ich in Chemnitz an, wo bereits einige meiner Mitreisenden auf mich warteten. Nach einigen Tassen Cafe ging es mit Willis Sprinter Richtung Riomar/Ebrodelta.
Am frühen Morgen kamen wir dann in Riomar an.





Gegen 10.00 bezogen wir unser Quartier. Eine wirklich erstklassige Wohnung mit einem kleinen Pool im Garten.








Als nächstes gingen wir zum Bootsverleiher  und nahmen unsere Boote in Empfang. Sehr saubere und gepflegte Boote mit 40 PS  Außenborder und Mittelsteuerstand. 




Am Nachmittag ging’s dann auch gleich los zur ersten Angelausfahrt. Es ging den Rioebro runter bis aufs Mittelmeer. Sogleich ließen wir unsere Schleppköder zu Wasser  und drehten unsere ersten Runden auf dem Delta.
Nach ca. einer Stunde  bekam ich einen heftigen Biss auf meinen geschleppten Hornfisch. Ein Bluefisch  hatte mit seinen scharfen Zähnen den Köder sauber in der Mitte durchgebissen….schade. ruckzuck wurde ein neuer Hornfisch am Stahlvorfach angeködert, diesmal  der letzte Drilling weiter hinten.




 Ich ließ meinen Köder hinterm Boot ins Schraubenwasser und wie aus dem Nichts, tauchte ein knapp 70 cm langer Blue auf und schnappte sich den Köder…keine 5 m hinter dem Boot. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass solch ein „kleiner“ Fisch soviel Dampf im Drill entwickeln kann.




Die Köder, die Spanier nennen sie Hornhechte, kann man übrigens recht günstig in der Fischhalle in Riomar kaufen.
Trotz meinem anfänglichen Erfolg, stellte sich doch bald raus, dass wir nicht so das ideale Gerät für diese Art zu fischen bei hatten. Es fehlte doch an manchem Teil, aber wir waren  ja auch da um zu lernen.
Großen Spaß machte es auch mit kleinen Rapala Wobblern auf Makrelen zu gehen. Es ist eine Makrelenart, die aussieht wie ein kleiner Thunfisch und  unserer Nordseemakrele in punkto Kampfkraft noch überlegen ist.
Wir waren zwar viel auf dem Wasser zum Angeln, haben aber auch viele andere Sachen gemacht. Besonders viel Spaß machte es mit Quadts durch die Gegend zu düsen.
In Spanien lernte ich den „Aussteiger“ Harley kennen.




Er arbeitete beim  Bootsverleih nebenan. Ein Pfundkerl, mit dem ich direkt Freundschaft schloss. Wir haben viele Stunden vor seinem Wagen gesessen und mit den unterschiedlichsten Leuten über Gott und die Welt geredet und natürlich übers angeln.




Abends sind wir dann mit Harleys Boot raus zum Wasserski, ein Mordsgaudi!




Ein Sportfreund aus Quecklenburg, er war schon sehr oft am Delta, fing die dicken Brummer fast wie er wollte. Er brachte jeden Tag einige dicke Amberjacks oder Palometa mit zum Anleger.




Der große auf dem Bild hatte genau 60 Pfund!
Unsere Ehre rettete  am letzten Tag noch unser Willi, der einen 40 Pfund  Amberjack ins Boot ziehen  konnte.




Rückblickend ist zu sagen, dass es am Ebrodelta doch einiges zu holen gibt. In der Woche wo wir da waren wurden auch viele Süßwasserfische von anderen Anglern gefangen. Riesige Karpfen und Welse bis über 100 Pfund! Es lohnt sich also auch das Süßwassergeschirr mitzubringen. Meeräschen sind in solchen Massen vorhanden, das man fast übers Wasser laufen kann. An einem Tag bin ich mit Ronny zum Chickenpool nach Tortossa gedüst. Wir haben zwar über  2   25 Liter Kanister Sprit verblasen aber es war eine höchst interessante Bootsfahrt. Am Chickenpool leitet eine Hähnchenfabrik ihre Schlachtabfälle in den Ebro. Die Fische stehen hier dicht an dicht. Ihre massigen Leiber kommen aus dem Wasser und immer wieder schlagen große Raubfische in das Fischgewimmel. Wir haben hier zwar nicht geangelt aber es war schon spannend mit anzusehen. 
Landschaftlich ist eine Bootstour flussaufwärts ein absoluter Hochgenuss, es ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Ecke!

Folgendes Gerät sollte man zum Meeresangeln mit ans Ebrodelta nehmen.
1. Eine Bootsrute 30 lbs
2. Eine Multirolle mit mindestens 500 m 80er monofiler  Schnur und einer sehr gut funktionierender Bremse. Multifile Schnur ist hier nicht zu empfehlen da sie an den scharfen Muschelbänken zu schnell kaputt geht. Alle Deltaprofis angelten mit monofiler Schnur! Die großen Amberjacks hauen mit über 100 km/h ins Geschirr und sind auch erst nach mehreren 100 m Flucht zu bremsen. Die Bremse einer Penn 345 GTI, wie ich sie mithatte, schaft das nicht! Gimbal nicht vergessen!!!!!
3.Stahlvorfach für Bluefish, 1,2 mm mono Vorfächer für Amberjack und Palometa. Große Drillinge und Einzelhaken 8/0 bis 10/0
4.Fehlen sollte auf keinen Fall ein Downrigger, ihn habe ich am schmerzlichsten vermisst!

Es war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal das ich am Ebrodelta war. Das nächste Mal bin ich besser gerüstet und werde den dicken Amberjacks mal kräftig auf den Zahn fühlen.

Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine super Tour mit Willis Angelreisen  und ich freue mich schon jetzt auf ein wieder sehen mit Harley in Riomar!

Bei Fragen oder Interesse steh ich gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2003)

gigantischer Bericht 

echt KLASSE !!!!  :m  :m


----------



## wolle (1. Januar 2003)

bilder und bericht ganz toll gemacht,ist eine überlegung wert
dort mal mit zufahren  #h


----------



## Laksos (1. Januar 2003)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fische!


----------



## hecht24 (1. Januar 2003)

super bericht volker
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## wodibo (1. Januar 2003)

Spitzenbericht #6

Ja, am Ebro wartet garantiert so manch böse (bissige) Überraschung  :g


----------



## Guen (1. Januar 2003)

Super Bericht Volker #6 ,habt Ihr es auch auf Wels versucht ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## leierfisch (1. Januar 2003)

Klasse Brericht#6#6


----------



## Mühle (1. Januar 2003)

Klasse Bericht!!!! :m 

Muss ein toller Urlaub gewesen sein.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ullsok (1. Januar 2003)

Super Bericht :m 

Wie wurden die Amberjacks gefangen? Hornhecht oder Meeräsche? Oberfläche oder tief mit Downrigger?#a


----------



## siegerlaender (1. Januar 2003)

@guen: ein paar von uns haben mal eine nacht auf wels angesessen. leider ohne erfolg, von einigen fehlbisen mal abgesehen.

@ullsok: die amberjacks gingen alle auf meeräsche am downrigger, 8 m tief! lediglich willi gelang ein fang nahe der oberfläche.


----------



## Klausi (1. Januar 2003)

Klasse Bericht und schöne Fotos :m  #h


----------



## havkat (2. Januar 2003)

Moin siegerländer!

Saaahne! 
Will auch so was!!  :c


----------



## leguan8 (3. Januar 2003)

schöner bericht. schöne bilder. das macht mut für dieses jahr.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2003)

Danke für den tollen Bericht.
Das macht Spaß zu lesen und zu schauen :m


----------



## RaLoeck (4. Januar 2003)

Toller Bericht, liest sich wirklich gut! :z


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. Januar 2003)

Da kommt Freude auf#6


----------



## comander (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ebrodelta Herbst 2002*

Hallo Siegerlaender, ich komme auch aus Siegen und fahre im Juli das erste mal nach Riomar, koennen wir uns mal treffen, ich brauche noch ein paar Tips.
mfg comander


----------

